
Frozen cat revived after being found in snow bank - glassworm
https://abcnews.go.com/US/animal-clinic-rescues-frozen-cat-snow-bank-montana/story
======
ColinWright
Hmm.

    
    
        Oops! Page Unavailable.
        This page either does not exist
        or is currently unavailable.

~~~
jmnicolas
Working link : [https://abcnews.go.com/US/animal-clinic-rescues-frozen-
cat-s...](https://abcnews.go.com/US/animal-clinic-rescues-frozen-cat-snow-
bank-montana/story?id=60904316)

